# Nemo has a new spot!



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I knew it would happen one day


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

his lovely, did you keep him back from your litter?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> his lovely, did you keep him back from your litter?


Yes hun  I also kept Gwyn and Cassie


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol that the whole litter lol!!

look ast those eyes!!

i went to school with a boy who had 1 green and 1 blue eye he was cute to haha!!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> lol that the whole litter lol!!
> 
> look ast those eyes!!
> 
> i went to school with a boy who had 1 green and 1 blue eye he was cute to haha!!


Teehee not quite but it is over half of the litter  I couldn't let them go, I don't know how you do it, I wanted to keep all five!!!

Lacey went to Leah84 and Casper went to my mum x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

ooo on here?? blimey lol!!

If I had lots of money (e.g. lottery win) i honestly wouldnt sell any of them!

desperatly want to keep 3 that are here now.........just cant do it if i keep 2 next year.

everyone is brill though i get daily-weekly updates so i dont feel to left out!! :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> ooo on here?? blimey lol!!
> 
> If I had lots of money (e.g. lottery win) i honestly wouldnt sell any of them!
> 
> ...


Yup! She has a few threads about her if you go see her posts. I think she and Gwyn are the ones I'm most proud of as they were very timid but they've both grown into such wonderful inquisitive and friendly cats 

oohh that must be hard!! If I won the lottery I'd be exactly the same!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

yeh i think i replied to her post about neutering! 

were finally going to be having snow bengals next year....hint hint haha!!  :ciappa: :aureola:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> yeh i think i replied to her post about neutering!
> 
> were finally going to be having snow bengals next year....hint hint haha!!  :ciappa: :aureola:


OMG are you serious? Oh oh ohhhhhhhhh I want soooooo bad!!! When are you planning the litter?

Think I will tell OH that's what I want for a birthday present


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

sequeena said:


> OMG are you serious? Oh oh ohhhhhhhhh I want soooooo bad!!! When are you planning the litter?
> 
> Think I will tell OH that's what I want for a birthday present


lol mum is at the studs now, although she isnt calling so just basically when she does!  We will be having Seal minks (green eyed) Snow marbles & Seal Lynx (blue eyed) snow marbles in the litter, thats it! Both parents are snows  am well excited!! My first snow in like 2 years!! yippee!!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> lol mum is at the studs now, although she isnt calling so just basically when she does!  We will be having Seal minks (green eyed) Snow marbles & Seal Lynx (blue eyed) snow marbles in the litter, thats it! Both parents are snows  am well excited!! My first snow in like 2 years!! yippee!!


OH MY GOD!! You must keep me updated! If I can't have one this time round do you know when you'll be having another snow litter?

My imagination is running away with me, it's so exciting!!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

sequeena said:


> OH MY GOD!! You must keep me updated! If I can't have one this time round do you know when you'll be having another snow litter?
> 
> My imagination is running away with me, it's so exciting!!


well they prob wont even be ready to go until spring/summer!

not sure when we will be after that!! unless one pops up in a litter!

p.s. sorry to hi-jack your thread lol!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> well they prob wont even be ready to go until spring/summer!
> 
> not sure when we will be after that!! unless one pops up in a litter!
> 
> p.s. sorry to hi-jack your thread lol!


Don't worry about it 

That's really good news. It's mine and my OH's anniversary today.... I'm gonna butter him up


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

ooo haha!! good time to hint lol!!! :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## angelblue (Aug 4, 2009)

awww he,s lovely ,mine do that as well they love to sit on top of my fridge freezer x


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Gorgeous Nemo was always my fav out your litter :thumbup:


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY !!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: Id have kept them to  & Happy Anniversary :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks both  x


----------

